# Coffee In Bed - a shawl



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Coffee In Bed is a gloriously soft shawl made with white angora, a wool blend and ending in a dark chocolate brown merino/baby llama blend yarn.
It measures 60in(ish) across the shoulders and 30in(ish) down the spine.
Almost big enough to use as a wrap sitting on the couch, but also squishy enough to turn around and wear as a scarf.
$75
Paypal, cleverly disguised cash and personal check accepted.
Please let me know if you would like this beauty to be your own or as a Christmas gift to someone special.


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh its awesome.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Sold!!
But keep an eye out.. I am always working on something!


----------



## toni48 (Mar 25, 2008)

Recieved my beautiful shawl and I'm so darn proud of it. Just beautiful, I love it. And what a wonderful woman to deal with. If you get a chance to get something so nice she makes go for it. Thanks again.....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Absolutely lovely shawl. And a great price. Sorry I missed it.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

toni48 said:


> Recieved my beautiful shawl and I'm so darn proud of it. Just beautiful, I love it. And what a wonderful woman to deal with. If you get a chance to get something so nice she makes go for it. Thanks again.....




Thanks Toni!
I am glad that it has a new home with you and will be loved.

I actually miss it.
That is a new one for me..*sniff.
Gack... I make myself laugh. Silly old woman.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Belfrybat said:


> Absolutely lovely shawl. And a great price. Sorry I missed it.


 There will be more Belfry.
I am working on a commissioned piece now (all in cashmere..oooooooh!)
but after that I will be back to randomly working on things.

And if you want.. you can reach out and I can make one for you.
Your favorite colors etc..
I like making pieces with people.
Like this commissioned piece.. so exciting!


----------

